# Moving from UK to Dubai



## jody12 (May 31, 2014)

Hi Guys!

i am moving to Dubai motor city around august this year!! i have no idea what to expect atall its a job opportunity and a change of like style from the UK!!

I thought it would be a great opportunity but im extremely scared how will i meet people?! are their gyms in motorcity? I am a 23 year old female please help!!

Thanks


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Jody, there's a massive ex-pat community, if you wish you'll meet somany people. I'd recommend going outside the UK expat-community though, there's so many other cultures to experience.

There's gyms in most apartment buildings for you.

Congrats on job.


----------



## jody12 (May 31, 2014)

Ok thankyou for your advice. .. do you know anything about motor city?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Motor City is lovely. It's just out enough of the city to be peaceful but close enough not to cause headaches whilst commuting to work/going to malls/etc.

They have the biggest Spinney's supermarket in Dubai and a Carrefour market. (Two major supermarket chains.)

They have a Fitness First gym (no pool) in Motor City but most buildings have pools so you should be covered in that respect.

There are plenty of chains of coffee shops and eateries. It's a small community within itself.


----------



## scrappydoo (May 20, 2014)

Motor City is great. There are 5 pools (small-ish and not great for swim training) and each pool house has a small gym - the equipment can be hit and miss as it isn't maintained well and you see all sorts of people using the equipment dressed in swimsuits and flip flops!!! However there is a big Fitness First, Body Worx and Optimal Fitness at Studio City (2 minute drive). I use Optimal and they have a nice range of equipment and pay as you go classes if you don't want to commit to membership. 

Just off the E611 (Emirates Road - called Dubai Bypass Road on most maps) towards Sharjah - 10 minute drive from Motor City, there is a large blue building. This is a massive world championship/olympic size swimming and diving centre. The facilities are amazing and there is also a very large gym - no expensive membership (you just pay as you go to swim and/or use the gym). You will need to produce a Medical Cetificate from a GP out here to prove you are fit to swim and don't have any nasty skin infections.

If cycling is your thing, there is a purpose built cycle track - 56km loop out in the desert - 10 minute drive from Motor City. There is an active cycling community in Dubai and Motor City has two specialist cycle shops. You can also cycle, walk, jog, skate at the Autodrome every Wednesday evening from 6pm to 9pm.

As well as the shops and cafes in Motor City, there is a small mall in Arabian Ranches and a licenced Golf Club and Restaurant which non-members can use. The Polo club nearby is also licenced. For other licenced establishments, you will have to frequent hotels or bars 'in town' - just 15-20 minutes in a taxi and around 35dhs. Taxis are easy to get in MC and you can just call RTA and one is usually with you within 20 minutes or so. I find that I have a 'normal' life living in Motor City, compared to friends who live in the Marina area and treat every day as a holiday - eating out most nights (can get expensive, especially if accompanied with a few glasses of booze).

If you frequent gyms, you will probably find you will meet people there. As you will be working you will find it difficult to meet people your age in the community - the only community groups I have come across are weekly coffee mornings and monthly book clubs as well as the usual mother and baby groups. I work full time too but have met some really nice people by chance - on the beach, on here (we joke that we met in a chat room) and in a coffee shop in Motor City. Trawl Facebook and see what you find there. You will find you meet people quite randomly - this is such a transient place that you make friends, say goodbye to them and then meet others.

Good luck with your move and new job. Don't be scared - once you get your visa and other admin sorted, you will have a great time. Just don't get sucked into the ex-pat lifestyle if you want to leave here with some savings!


----------



## jody12 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for your help both of you really appreciated!!... is it easy to drive/lease a car and what are the local rates per month for leased cars?

I am very excited but traveling on my own as a female is extremely daunting!!!

Thank you for your help!! 😊😊😊


----------



## scrappydoo (May 20, 2014)

jody12 said:


> Thanks for your help both of you really appreciated!!... is it easy to drive/lease a car and what are the local rates per month for leased cars?
> 
> I am very excited but traveling on my own as a female is extremely daunting!!!
> 
> Thank you for your help!! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;



It is really easy to lease a car but you need to have a residency visa and a UAE Driving Licence - this is just a straight swap as you have a UK Licence but you will need to take an eye test and have a your licence translated into Arabic (there are typing pools in the Road and Licencing Centres). You shouldn't drive a hire car on your UK licence as a tourist once your visa process is ongoing. It could get you into a whole world of pain but your employer should process your visa fairly quickly.

Driving here scares the living daylights out of me but I had a bad experience early on in my time here which put me off but I do drive and breathe a sigh of relief whenever I get to my destination. I am a complete coward though. Most people here just drive without engaging their brains - you need eyes in the back of your head!

Hertz have a shop in Motor City but are REALLY expensive - a yaris is around 1800dhs per month but there are loads of car hire places and Lancers seem to be the car hire of choice. You get what you pay for and only really know how good a hire company is if it all goes wrong. 

If you are planning to stay for the long haul, it might be worth looking at a long lease or lease to buy and you would then have something to sell when you leave. 

As a single woman I can imagine it is really daunting for you but don't worry, your employer should hold your hand throughout your visa process and there are plenty of people on here who will give you advice and help. The good thing in government departments is that there are often ladies only queues so you get whistled through without having to wait with the riff raff!!!

Once you get here, get settled into your apartment and start work, it'll be fine. I suspect you are coming over to teach and if so, there will be a whole faculty in the same boat - there are loads of new schools opening this September so Dubai will be crawling with hundreds of newbie teachers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jody12 said:


> Thanks for your help both of you really appreciated!!... is it easy to drive/lease a car and what are the local rates per month for leased cars? I am very excited but traveling on my own as a female is extremely daunting!!! Thank you for your help!! dde0adde0adde0a


Hi and welcome to the forum. Take some time out to have a look at our stickies and also check out Meet Up, InterNations and Social Circles.


----------



## Secca (Jun 5, 2014)

jody12 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> i am moving to Dubai motor city around august this year!! i have no idea what to expect atall its a job opportunity and a change of like style from the UK!!
> 
> ...


Hey Jody, I've been out here a month, exactly the same as you!! My boyfriend came out intially but now its just me! There's lots to do an see here, you definately wont get bored. What job are you relocating for?

Lucy


----------



## LeoMedley (May 5, 2014)

Hi Jody,

Good luck with everything, I am a relatively new UK Expatriate in a similar position to yourself (23, Male) so I would be happy to share my positive and negative experiences with you prior to you coming over.

Leo


----------

